# Free classical/art/ambient crossover album



## afro viking

*Síol Na Gréine : New album free Creative Commons download*










Nihil, the newest work from Síol Na Gréine, is available now as a free Creative Commons licensed download.

Nihil is a three movement pseudo-symphony transcending the boundaries between the more artistically aware forms of popular music (ambient and underground metal) and the world of classical/art music. Filtering its motivic metamorphoses through the aesthetics of overdriven guitar and delay/effects, Nihil meanders organically through waves of noise and atonality towards a tonal, pictorial narrative of the cyclicality of destruction, decay and regeneration.

download:

MP3 - FLAC

-----

*About Creative Commons*

This album is provided as a free Creative Commons licensed download by HI.ARC.TOW. This makes it free to download and to redistribute. More info here.


----------

